# Sunnybrook Trout Club



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thinking about heading out there on Saturday. Sounds like we may get some rain, but that won't keep me from heading out there. 
Anybody interested in hitting it with me? Same rules apply, you pay your fishing dues for the day ($30) and obey the club rules. Other than that, there's no catching more fish than me or that's an automatic eviction from the property 
LOL..... Post here or PM me. I'm willing to open this up to 2 anglers. Meet at the club and fish till your arms get tired. I would carpool, but I have to swing by our condo in Port Clinton that evening to meet up with some friends.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Lunker! PM was sent.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve,

Is Sunnybrook fly fish only?

Wes


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Wes,
Yes, fly fishing only.....


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe I'll have blow the dust off the old Redington one of these days! Thanks for the offer.


----------

